# Car Problems



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

So recently (as in the past couple weeks), Jasper has decided he hates car rides. For the first month or so, they never bothered him. Now, however, he cries and gets himself very worked up. We did go on one very long car ride (4.5 hrs), but before getting in the car I made sure to tire him with a play date. I gave him a Kong with peanut butter, and the minute he was done licking that he just passed out. He'd wake up and wouldn't even make a peep--if it weren't for his tags, I wouldn't have known.

Shorter car rides, however, do not go nearly as well. Maybe it's because he isn't tired, I'm not sure. But yes, there is a lot of crying and a fair amount of drooling. It's all because he can't be ON me. Today he even vomited, though I don't think it was because he was car sick, but rather that he got just so upset about not being able to be in my lap. I've tried to make sure that we go to fun places when we go on car rides, and we've gone on just short two-minute drives to the vet, the pet store, or the dog park. He gets some high reward treats in the car and never acts fearful of the car itself. If I happen to be back there with him (packing stuff, etc.) he's fine. I've never had anyone else in the car with him while I'm driving--perhaps he'd be calmer then?

Has anyone else experienced this or have any advice?


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

I can't comment on the crying and getting upset as Axel seems to enjoy car rides very much, however I can comment on the throwing up, Axel seems to throw up quite consistently on car rides and most of them are fairly short (to a park, etc), I have previously fed him before going for a walk so now I try to wait for about an hour or so, so he has somewhat digested his food, and also I drive fairly slowly and try to avoid sharp turns, etc. Just last week he was in a mini cooper and he threw up all over his kennel, but I attributed that to the car possibly being really low to the ground causing car sickness? So not sure if other people have the same issues with their dog getting car sick? Anyway's, I hope you find some solution to your other problem. Good luck


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Some quick suggestions would be: get ready for lots of daily, off-leash exercise (good bonding too), keep her on the expensive food while she's trying to get used to a new home, don't tie her out on a stake ever, go slow & provide lots of love & positive reinforcement w/ training, crate train if possible, & set boundaries right away. For example, it would be tempting to allow her on your bed while scared or trying to bond but only do so if you plan on allowing her there for the rest of her life. You probably know that w/ your experience. Vs are a much softer breed than Labs & Jack Russells, so keep it positive & w/out harsh correction. I would also verify vet records/immunizations. Congrats on your new buddy & welcome to the forum  Good Luck


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

kellygh said:


> Some quick suggestions would be: get ready for lots of daily, off-leash exercise (good bonding too), keep her on the expensive food while she's trying to get used to a new home, don't tie her out on a stake ever, go slow & provide lots of love & positive reinforcement w/ training, crate train if possible, & set boundaries right away. For example, it would be tempting to allow her on your bed while scared or trying to bond but only do so if you plan on allowing her there for the rest of her life. You probably know that w/ your experience. Vs are a much softer breed than Labs & Jack Russells, so keep it positive & w/out harsh correction. I would also verify vet records/immunizations. Congrats on your new buddy & welcome to the forum  Good Luck


I think you got the wrong thread


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Yikes! I'm sorry I posted in the wrong thread. My last post was suppose to go with 'Help I've inherited A new V." My apology. I don't know how to move it..


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

Is he definitely worried rather than excited?

My v whines a lot in the car but it's because he's excited as it usually means a walk or going to visit someone.

Suggestions if he is worried is use a DAP spray ... think you can spray it into the car before he gets in. Should calm him a little. Lots of practice while he is in the boot you get into the front. He only gets to come out of the car when he is calm and no longer whining.

Also, do lots more activities in the car, eating etc and put him in and out of it even when you aren't driving. Some dogs do actually get car sick so rule that out. Like the idea of someone else being in the car but would still ignore him so you aren't giving him any reward for this worried behaviour.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Chestersmum said:


> Is he definitely worried rather than excited?


I say yes, because of one particular incident. We were going to the vet, which is only six blocks away. It was rainy, however, so neither of us were particularly keen on walking (He hates having cold, wet feet). I put him in back and climbed in the front. Gave him a treat or two. He was fine for the first few seconds. Had the car started and had pulled out onto the street. He started crying and then managed to squiggle up between the front two seats. I thought maybe it would stop there, with his head between the seats. Nope! Before I blinked he launched himself through I had a quivering puppy in my lap. He was certainly calmer, but obviously this is a) unsafe; and b) not going to work when he gets bigger. The only way he doesn't try to do this is to put him all the way in the back, which drives him bonkers.

I think he does better in the crate because it's apparent that he can't get out of it, plus it's a nice safe place for him. I usually put the back seats down then, so that he can see me. However it barely fits in the vehicle, and it's a pain in the butt to move in and out of the house/car, especially if we're going to be on the road for only a few minutes. Wonder if one of those seat belt restraint thingies would do the same trick? 

Thanks for the advice on the DAP spray--I'll look into it. And the eating, playing, etc. in the car! He'd never gotten sick in the car before, even if he just ate (plus I usually try to wait 1-2 hours before a car ride). We were on an unusually windy road around a lake, though.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm not one to sugar coat. Crate him with treats in the car and take him in the car daily. Start with 5 minute ride reward him after and expand to 30 minutes over the course of one week and him will be cured.  For yours and his benefit wean him off the lap sitting.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for that advice too! Definitely hasn't been in the lap since that first time--that was terrifying for me to have him there for one block!

I keep a second crate at work on the odd days when he needs to come in with me. I think I'll just load that one up in the car and keep it there, since it's only every couple of weeks that he needs to be at work.


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Anyone have advice to stop the excited whining while in the car? The high pitched excited whine is like nails on a chalkboard to my husband. We can tell him to be quiet but he just gets sooo excited, poor little guy can't help it!!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

jakersmomma said:


> Anyone have advice to stop the excited whining while in the car? The high pitched excited whine is like nails on a chalkboard to my husband. We can tell him to be quiet but he just gets sooo excited, poor little guy can't help it!!


Easy. Give him a bone. ;D They like the kind with meat on them.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

I didn't see if you said how old Jasper is but we had a problem with Dexter throwing up on car rides when he was younger. Our vet suggested we give him Meclizine, which is available OTC. This worked well until he outgrew the problem, probably before a year old.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

When you are moving slowly, you might try opening the back windows an inch or less. The outside smells might distract him. Keeping the opening small, forces him to stretch up to smell the air. It also prevents him from hanging his head out of the car or getting debris in his eyes.


----------



## csh04a (Apr 29, 2011)

raps702 said:


> I can't comment on the crying and getting upset as Axel seems to enjoy car rides very much, however I can comment on the throwing up, Axel seems to throw up quite consistently on car rides and most of them are fairly short (to a park, etc), I have previously fed him before going for a walk so now I try to wait for about an hour or so, so he has somewhat digested his food, and also I drive fairly slowly and try to avoid sharp turns, etc. Just last week he was in a mini cooper and he threw up all over his kennel, but I attributed that to the car possibly being really low to the ground causing car sickness? So not sure if other people have the same issues with their dog getting car sick? Anyway's, I hope you find some solution to your other problem. Good luck


Our dog has the same problem as well... like jld640 stated, the best way we have found to deter this is to crack the window about 6 inches. The fresh air must help him stay calm.


----------



## cloquinn (May 9, 2011)

We had a similar problem with our V when he was younger. We tried many things, crate in the back seat, crate in the way-back, and eventually settled with a seatbelt in the back seat (no seatbelt and he was in your lap!). I would sing songs to him like he was a baby and tried to keep my voice as cheerful as possible. I found that if I consoled him (saying "it's okay, we're almost there") like you would a child seemed to reinforce for him this bad behavior. I also would put my elbow between the two front seats, close enough that he could rest his nose on it. It only lasted a few months with us and I don't know if anything I did helped or if he just grew out of it. Good luck! There's nothing worse than having your baby stressed out.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I just wanted to say that things seem to be ok now! It was mostly difficult because, being very short, I have to have my seat far forward. Which means that by the time I could feel him crawling up between the seats, he was already pretty much in the front!

Anyhow, I ended up getting one of those car restraints that seat belts go through. I was worried he'd hate wearing it, but it turns out he doesn't mind it. It's somewhat awkward to put on, but he is surprisingly patient throughout the entire thing. Then I buckle him up in the middle of the back seat and away we go, with little to no whining or grunting. Sometimes I have to check to make sure he's still there! I think it helps him feel safer, since it's preventing him from lurching forward or anything if I have to stop suddenly, plus with it on he knows there's no way he can get up by me. Sometimes when we practice just being in the car without going anywhere and he doesn't have the restraint on, he does get up to the front seat, but now just lays down in it without trying to get in my lap. I obviously prefer him in the back for safety reasons, which is why he's always restrained when we're actually moving, but I still consider that an improvement!

Oh, and he's never thrown up except for that one time, and has subsequently never acted like he had a sick tummy.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I was going to suggest a seatbelt harness. We use one for Holley. We were crating her for the long trips to my parents and Dan's and she would never settle in. Now we use the seat belt harness that fastens into the lock for the seatbelt and she loves it. She lays down and sleeps are watches us the whole time. 
I am glad you found a solution.


----------



## labar349 (Oct 14, 2010)

JillandDan - what kind of seatbelt harness do you recommend/use?? I would like to find something for Sophie.

Thanks!


----------

